# Peter Maxwell Davies dies



## Guest

British composer Sir Peter Maxwell Davies dies aged 81.


----------



## elgar's ghost

That is a great shame but I gather he had been ill for some time. Without doubt one of the UK's foremost post-WWII composers but there was more to him than that - just one example was his involvement with the Pierrot Players chamber group (which later became the Fires of London under Max's direction after Harrison Birtwistle stepped aside) who contributed much to the contemporary musical scene during the 60s through to the 80s.


----------



## Guest

*Sir Peter Maxwell Davies has died*

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/classical-music-news/sir-peter-maxwell-davies-has-died


----------



## Guest

Sad... I hope Naxos will finish his symphony cycle soon.


----------



## Morimur

Sad indeed, but at least Kurtág is still alive and kicking (at 90!).


----------



## Taggart

Sad news. 

I've merged two threads and removed overlapping posts.


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear about the passing of "Mad Max".
Let's listen to this as a mark of respect at his passing (8 Songs for a Mad King):


----------



## sospiro

I went to see _The Lighthouse_ in 2012 and while I was waiting to go in I saw Sir Peter and asked him to sign my programme. Treasured possession.


----------

